# Calgary Area Playdate



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Well it's warming up, things are thawing and I figured we should try again. How's April 2 for everyone? Saturday afternoon in Okotoks at the dog park? :wavey:


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Oh the okotoks dog park, where my lovable little guy becomes a DEMON CHILD. I'm down!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Unless by some miracle I get all three of my papers done in advance...I don't think that'll work for me. But maybe...you never know. Maybe it'll be the break I need! I'll let you guys know closer to the date.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Well hey, the more the merrier! I'm hoping the snow will be gone by then. As it piles up here. Again.


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Ugh I know, it feels warm enough that it should be raining but I guess the weather monster disagrees....


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks like it'll be nice that day. So far anyway!


----------

